# Headlight removal question



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

My front passenger side headlight has a ton of condensation. I tried to remove it to bake it and seal it better but couldn't figure out how. I removed the three bolts that I could find, however it didn't pop out. It looked as though I need to take off the front fascia in order to get the light out. Am I missing something or is that it. Thanks
Kurt


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

its on 05 btw


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, you have to remove the front fascia.


----------



## DanielFinzel (Jan 29, 2008)

Im going through the same problem. I have a burnt out taillight and im tryin to remove the lamp but even after unscrewing the two screws i can't pull it out. Something is holding it in the back. What do you mean the front fascia?


----------

